# What is the average for a car allowance?



## colly (1 Apr 2006)

I've just got a new job where I will be on the road. I have my own car and do not want a company car, so they are giving me a car allowance of €3,000 per anum - or €250 per month. I think this is a little low. Can anyone tell me what is the average, and what else is included normally? The company is in Northern Ireland and I will be the first empoyee is the south. Cars cost more down here so perhaps they are just a little misinformed as to what is the average. After tax this would barely cover tax and insurance.

Also, what would I usually get on top of this. I assume i get a least a petrol card, or perhaps a cost per mile?

I'd appreciate any advice
Cheers
Colly


----------



## kmull (1 Apr 2006)

Hi Colly,
My car allowance is 750 per month, also have option of company car instead.I only use car for travel to work. If I have to use my own car for business I can expense mileage, . 250 is very  low especially if you will be on the road having to pay your own expenses


----------



## colly (1 Apr 2006)

I am assuming that they will cover petrol as well, they'd have to woudn't they?


----------



## RainyDay (1 Apr 2006)

Seems low - my last employer paid €9k per annum upwards for car allowance.


----------

